# to be humbled and delighted



## catarda

How can I translate _I was humbled and delighted_ be a part of...  in italian?
If understand well is something like _I did this thing I was happy for its result but I didn't deserve the merits_.... right?
Please help me!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut* in WRF!
Forse "umilmente compiaciuto"?


----------



## catarda

Bello. potrebbe andare 
Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Ma se fornisci frase completa e contesto sarà sicuramente più facile trovare una traduzione adeguata.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Salve e benvenut* .

Potresti scrivere la frase intera, per favore? "I was humbled and delighted *to* be a part of..." - come finisce la frase? E ci potresti speigare il contesto anche? Grazie!


----------



## catarda

certo. Si tratta di una lettera in cui si racconta come sono andate la cose.
E chi scrive (al suo superiore) riferisce del successo dell'impresa cosi':
_I was humbled and delighted_ _to be a part of that enterprise_


----------



## Mutti57

Un sinonimo di "umilmente" potrebbe anche essere "dimessamente"


----------



## Necsus

Anche "aver partecipato nel mio piccolo" potrebbe essere un'opzione valida...


----------



## london calling

Sulla falsariga di quello che ha suggerito Nexie (rende bene l'idea di  "humbled"):

Mi fa molto piacere aver partecipato nel mio piccolo all'impresa.
L'aver partecipato all'impresa, sebbene nel mio piccolo, mi ha fatto molto piacere.

Che ne dite, natives?


----------



## Necsus

Jo, _sebbene _non è molto usato nel linguaggio quotidiano, meglio _anche se _(o al limite _sia pure_).


----------



## luway

Necsus, vero che nel linguaggio quotidiano parlato non si usa molto 'sebbene', ma qui si tratta di una lettera a un superiore.. Io credo che forse lo userei.
..Sebbene _anche se_ e _sia pure_ siano perfetti


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao a tutti - per _humbled_ non si potrebbe mettere qualcosa come ammutolito, per rendere l'idea?


----------



## Lorena1970

catarda said:


> How can I translate _I was humbled and delighted_ be a part of...  in italian?



Sono umilmente onorato di essere stato parte di.....
Sono onorato, benché nel mio piccolo, di essere stato parte di....


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao a tutti! Scusate, ma _humbled_ non è un adverbio di _honoured_, è un'altro concetto: non c'è modo di renderlo?


----------



## luway

Sì, Peninsular, è vero che _humbled_ si riferisce a un diverso spirito, ma credo Lorena (L, correggimi se sbaglio) abbia voluto rendere l'insieme di _humbled and delighted_, che in effetti anche a me fa pensare a qualcuno che si sente onorato (perché è stato ben lieto di aver partecipato) e al contempo ci tiene a mostrare modestia/umiltà... Così anche a me suonerebbero piuttosto pertinenti espressioni come: "Sono onorato/lieto di essere stato parte, nel mio piccolo,  di questa impresa", "Sono lieto di aver partecipato, seppur nel mio piccolo, in questa impresa".


----------



## Peninsular

Cioa Luway - infatti _onorato_ non ci sta male, ma volevo sapere se esiste un modo in Italiano per dire _humbled_, che è un concetto diverso!


----------



## luway

Ti propongo questo: perché non ci descrivi il senso che ha per te quando lo usi, come termine? Così possiamo focalizzare meglio. Io lo riesco a cogliere, ma non a renderlo con un aggettivo che lo trasferisca interamente... _Modesto_ e _umile_ per noi hanno un riferimento forte anche a condizioni relative alla miseria, non solo alle qualità d'animo, e mi verrebbe da dire che non si usano molto spesso se non in modo piuttosto formale o altrimenti diverso rispetto a quanto dovremmo poter rendere qui. Così, se ti va, ti chiederei di dirci come ti senti tu quando dici che sei 'humbled'


----------



## Peninsular

OK! Il senso è quello, credo, vero di _umiliare_, cioè rendere umile, in questo caso per quanto riguarda lo spirito: per esempio, quando assisti ad un'azione disinteressato e magnanimo - e magari ti rendi conto che tu non l'avresti fatto, o non l'avresti neanche potuto fare - potresti sentirti _humbled_.  Uno si può sentirsi _humbled_ dalla grandezza di un'azione oppure di una cosa (tipo,_ the humbled by the scale of the mountains..._).


----------



## luway

Sì, è proprio come lo intendevo anch'io: un riconoscere il proprio essere 'piccoli' di fronte a qualcosa di più grande (elevato, o che comunque sentiamo essere migliore, riconosciamo essere grande e importante, più di noi). Quindi nel caso che stiamo valutando, la persona che scrive desidera esprimere il fatto che riconosce che la sua parte nell'impresa è stata minima, o solo parziale. Non tanto per sminuirla, solo per dare riconoscimento al fatto in sé, e per non mostrare alcun tipo di arroganza.
Siccome al contempo è stato lieto di aver potuto partecipare a quell'esperienza, ecco che questi due elementi assieme (riconoscere che il suo contributo è stato parziale e al contempo esser stato molto felice di aver potuto partecipare/contribuire) in italiano trovo vengano passati meglio dal suggerimento ad esempio di Lorena o da quelli che avevo postato poco più su (utilizzando il "sentirsi/essere onorato di", oppure "l'esser lieto"+"per la propria piccola parte") che non da una formula più letterale... Aggiungo: utilizzare anche 'umilmente' a me fa suonare il tutto come una frase molto formale, per questo l'avevo omesso, ma è del tutto corretto e la scelta dipenderà quindi dal grado di formalità di quella lettera/del rapporto tra scrivente e destinatario (se chi la scrive e il suo superiore hanno un rapporto cordiale, io lo ometterei; se invece tra i due il rapporto è sempre stato formale, la userei).

piccola nota (giusto per non creare confusione in seguito, dato che viene citato): il verbo _umiliare_ nell'uso comune ha una connotazione del tutto negativa (v. definizione)


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Luway - si, infatti _onorato_ va più che bene, ma la mia curiosità è quello de sapere come potrei tradurre, per esempio "_I was humbled by her kindness_". Anche perchè nella frase del thread, non è detto che la sua parte fosse necessariamente minima o parziale - potrebbe essere che è stato il capo del progetto, ma d'avanti alla grandezza di quel che ha visto/le persone con cui ha lavorati, si è sentito piccolo/umile...


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> Ciao a tutti! Scusate, ma _humbled_ non è un adverbio di _honoured_, è un'altro concetto: non c'è modo di renderlo?


Nel mio post #13, "onorato" traduce" delighted NON humbled


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao, Pen si riferiva a 'umilmente onorato' - e voleva una traduzione del verbo to be humbled non la soluzione con l'avverbio umilmente. 
Chiedo - si potrebbe dire 'sono comosso e onorato' ? Cambia un po' ma forse rende l'idea.


----------



## london calling

Continuo a pensare che Nexie c'ha azzeccato  con il suo "nel mio piccolo".


----------



## Peninsular

Forse hai ragione, Bristol - _comosso_ andrebbe abbastanza vicino... 
Ciao LC - si, "nel mio piccolo" va benissimo qui ma come dicevo a Luway, puoi essere _humbled_ anche da qualcosa minuscolo: Se io sono il capo dell'azienda (magari) e l'anziano che mi apre la porta della fabbrica mi dice qualcosa che mi fa sentire piccolo in confronto alla sua grandezza d'anima, io sono... boh!


----------



## london calling

Ti senti piccolo piccolo, Pen.

Comunque, qui secondo me "humbled" indica anche riconoscenza:  io, che non sono niente e nessuno, ho potuto partecipare a quest'impresa. E poi come qualcuno ha già fatto notare, la persona si sente anche onorata, si sente riconoscente e onorata davanti ad una cosa che percepisce come più grande di lui.

Boh.....


----------



## Peninsular

A' LC, ma non è che forse proprio _riconoscente_ potrebbe andare bene? Comunque, sì - è vero che onorato vada bene qui, ma se incontro il Dalai Lama e sono honoured _and_ humbled, che dirò? 
I'll just smile a lot.


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> A' LC, ma non è che forse proprio _riconoscente_ potrebbe andare bene? Comunque, sì - è vero che onorato vada bene qui, ma se incontro il Dalai Lama e sono honoured _and_ humbled, che dirò? _Riconoscente, intimorito e onorato.
> _I'll just smile a lot.


----------



## luway

Credo anch'io che, sì, chi scrive voglia trasmettere il suo senso di gratitudine per aver potuto partecipare a quell'impresa...
E per quanto riguarda "sentirsi onorati", io trovo che normalmente lo si usi proprio per dire che qualcosa/qualcuno a cui attribuiamo valore ci ha pregiato d'essere in qualche modo scelti (quindi la differenza di livello/piano è mantenuta), il che muove in noi un sentimento che è proprio del tipo che descrivete (per cui si mostra poi rispetto, deferenza e soprattutto assenza completa di arroganza o di orgoglio personale). Ecco perché prima, per dare il senso di tutto questo, avevo scelto di mettere assieme il sentirsi onorati con l'aver potuto partecipare seppure nel proprio piccolo. Al più aggiungerei allora (si perde 'lieto' però...): "_Mi sento/Sono onorato e grato di aver potuto partecipare/dare il mio contributo a questa impresa._"


----------



## Odysseus54

Oppure "Sono lieto di aver potuto dare il mio modesto contributo ... ".
.


----------



## luway

Odysseus54 said:


> Oppure "Sono lieto di aver potuto dare il mio modesto contributo ... ".




(...quando la semplicità dice tutto! Per me è perfetta Odysseus )


----------



## Peninsular

Scusatemi se rompo, ma insisto! In questo caso le soluzioni suggeriti potrebbero andare bene, ma _humbled_ è comunque un'altro concetto, un concetto assai forte - _humbled_ è che sono tornato a casa ammutolito e, in un certo senso, umiliato: non che mi rendo conto che altri hanno fatto più di me, ma che sento di non aver fatto niente o di non essere niente in confronto, e che questa sensazione è (probabilmente) produttivo in quanto mi fa riflettere su questo fatto. C'è un modo di esprimere questa differenza tra _humbled_ and _humiliated_ in Italiano?


----------

